# Novice needs help with XBOX F1



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Now i have my XBOX X i have loaded F1 2019 but having trouble steering with the controller can not get round sharp corners at speed always ending up in the barriers, is there any assists on hand for a novice, don't really want to spend another £100+ on a steering wheel.
Watched a vid and they were using the controller ok

Remember i'm a novice so need a walkthrough


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Brake harder, brake earlier. Speed and sharp corners never meld well - F1 cars have a very fine margin of error, so I assume the game will be similar.

Check if there are any driver aids you can turn on, or maybe knock the difficulty down until you're more au fait will the controls.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

It's an age thing as my 20 year old son has this on xbox and zooms round the track overtaking with ease and when I play it I end up always crashing in barriers or going off track, he sort of feathers the controller with ease and I am pressing the buttons hard to try and get it to work. 
If I was 30 years younger then I reckon I might be able to compete with him but this old ba$tard just can't grasp the workings of the game plus brain dosn't get my hands to react like lightning as is the case with the boy.
You over 40 or worse still over 50 ? :car:


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

62 but my head thinks i'm 30


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

brooklandsracer said:


> It's an age thing as my 20 year old son has this on xbox and zooms round the track overtaking with ease and when I play it I end up always crashing in barriers or going off track, he sort of feathers the controller with ease and I am pressing the buttons hard to try and get it to work.
> If I was 30 years younger then I reckon I might be able to compete with him but this old ba just can't grasp the workings of the game plus brain dosn't get my hands to react like lightning as is the case with the boy.
> You over 40 or worse still over 50 ? :car:


I'm north of 50 and play Forza 7 on expert setting easily enough. It's a great way to speed up reactions and hand eye co ordination, you can drive a 2019 F1 Renault in it but so far i haven't caught up that level of ability on anything but ovals or simple tracks like Brands Hatch.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Im a long tme Forza driver, not F1 so might not be entirely the same....

If you have not played Forza or Gran Turismo etc for a long time then you need to start by playing with TCS, ABS and STM on and with a suggested line- at least for braking.

Whilst the above will not make you a speed demon instantly and may actually mean you are slightly below the top pace, it will help you stop smashing up constantly.

You need to be smooth with the controls- those triggers/pedals are not on/off switches. They are analogue.

The suggested line will show you the path to take when cornering and (in Forza at least) the colour of the line indicates how fast you would be going. Brake firmly to bring the line into the right colour _before_ turning.

The faster and lighter the car the more rapidly you will need to adjust the controls. They can be very unforgiving if you make even slight mistakes- running on to gravel or grass etc punish you with spins or costs huge amounts of speed.

Avoid the more technical and tighter tracks to begin with. I used to race the Ring a lot because it was fast, lots of variety and more importantly gave plenty of practice time. Absolutely nuts to overtake on however.


----------

